

Pandora prices IPO at $16 ($2.6 bln valuation) - slapshot
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/14/pandora-ipo-wednesday/

======
slapshot
This is on revenue of $50 million in Q1 2011 (~$200 million annualized) [1]
and a net operating loss. Revenue for Q1 2011 was almost as high as for all of
2010 ($55 million) [2], making this look like a growth bet.

[1] [http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/pandora-revenue-
double...](http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/pandora-revenue-
doubles-q1-132057) [2] <http://blog.eloqua.com/10-fast-facts-pandora/>

